# Converting a Cannondale 2.8



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

well, i've got an old aluminum cdale 2.8... massive baseball-bat tubing, that i really love, but don't really want to build up again as a geared roady. so! i was wondering how difficult it would be/ what would be required to turn it into a fixed gear? i know it's not too outlandish an idea, because i've seen some 2.8's and 3.0 made into fixies on the web, just wondering how difficult/pricey it would be. thanks all!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

With and eccentric hub you can do anything to that bike.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

roadfix said:


> With and eccentric hub you can do anything to that bike.




so it's a axle-mount hub? any idea on the sizing a bike like that would take. im very new to all this and not terribly knowledgeable (ok, not knowledgeable) in the field of hubs, tensioners, etc... would there be anything else i would need to make the conversion beside this hub?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The vertical dropouts are the only limiting feature, and as roadfix said, you can deal with that by means of an eccentric hub. You can probably do it with a half-link for the chain, and it would be even cheaper. As for cost, the mimimum purchase is a rear hub and a cog, maybe some short chainring bolts. If your new hub has the same flange dimensions as the old one, you can even re-use the spokes when you rebuild the rear wheel. 

Here's the standard guide to the subject:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed-conversion.html

As for difficulty, you're looking at building a rear wheel (but one with little or no dish, so easier to build than a standard multi-gear wheel), shortening the chain, and removing a bunch of stuff (extra chainring, derailleurs, cables, etc.). You could keep your existing levers, but since they're dual-control, they have extra hardware you wouldn't be using anymore. You might remove them for use in another project, and replace with some inexpensive brake-only levers -- Tektro makes some that are cheap and functional, and pretty good-looking, too.

I say go for it. It's a fun project, and riding it will be even more fun.


----------



## 1speedbrian (Mar 20, 2007)

I’ve dremmeled/filed C’Dale cantilever dropouts like those to make them quasi horizontal enough to get chain tension just right on a SS mountain bike before.
That looks like a shimano rear hub. If so, a Surly “Fixxer” could take care of your rear wheel as well.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I did my 3.0, and love it.










I went straight from an old freewheel hub, so all I needed wheelwise was to spin of the cogset, respace and redish the wheel (see Sheldon) and spin on a cog. For my particular chainstay length and gear combo I needed to use a half link. With a new chain it's a perfect fit, but it starts to get looser than I like as the chain wears. I solved that by filing a flat on one side of the axle - again, a great idea courtesy of Sheldon.

As for cost, I spent $12 or so on a Dura Ace cog, and $3 or so on the half link. The wheelwork is the worst of it, but it's no big deal. Plenty of resources (like Sheldon, or some of the guys over in the wheels forum) have lots of info. Everything else is about taking parts off the bike. One neat thing with the Can O' Ales: The downtube bosses come completely off of the frame (they unscrew with a hex wrench.) A bit of tape over the holes, and it's a much cleaner look than most conversions, without any grinding or permanent damage. 

Every once in a while I start thinking about building up a White Industries ENO hub to give myself more gearing options - but I'm happy enough with what I've got that it's not been an issue yet. If you can't get a 'magic gear' like I did, an ENO is the solution.

Here's a link that will help you find a magic gear (one that just fits without any chain length problems): http://eehouse.org/fixin/

Here's Sheldon's info on the ENO (it can be found in lots of places) http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/white-hubs.html

Good luck and have fun! It's a great way to bring an old girl back to life.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Last year I did my 2.0? (1987 frame). the bike has been sitting around unused since 1989.

All together, I spent 500 bucks? Soma Pursuit bars, Tape, cane creek levers, cables, seat post, stem, chain, 16 freewheel, 14 fixed cog, velocity rims, hubs (eno eccentric on the rear, conti gp tires. The wheelbuilder was the money, but man they are worth it. I dont even like to ride my geared bike anymore.
(oh and the hours and hours and money for stripper, sandpaper, dremel bits and mothers polish)


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------

